# What's the answer?



## ivc_mixer (25/6/22)

Anyone who can remember school math should get this, but the post I got it from it seems many do not. Let's see what the good people in ecigssa think. Not allowing poll results to be viewed if you have not voted. Not allowing changes. The exam starts now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Anyone who can remember school math should get this, but the post I got it from it seems many do not. Let's see what the good people in ecigssa think. Not allowing poll results to be viewed if you have not voted. Not allowing changes. The exam starts now....
> 
> View attachment 258207




@ivc_mixer Where's the poll?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/6/22)

My Grade 6 daughter says the answer is 1. The rule is PMDAS!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/6/22)

Hooked said:


> @ivc_mixer Where's the poll?


It's at the top? I've had 5 votes already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's at the top? I've had 5 votes already



Sorry! I didn't see it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/6/22)

Hooked said:


> Sorry! I didn't see it!


PEMDAS: Parentheses, Exponents, Multiplication and Division (from left to right), then Addition and Subtraction (from left to right)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> PEMDAS: Parentheses, Exponents, Multiplication and Division (from left to right), then Addition and Subtraction (from left to right)


I was waiting for your response on this. 

For those who may still be confused, here's a video and why some people are getting 1 and not 9 (which is the correct answer).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was waiting for your response on this.
> 
> For those who may still be confused, here's a video and why some people are getting 1 and not 9 (which is the correct answer).



It could also be 42  ... mind you ... it could also be any number with the addition of copious quantities of "Rondkyk Twak"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It could also be 42


But what's the ultimate question then?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> But what's the ultimate question then?


Interesting question ... 
The *Ultimate* Question is; What is the Ultimate Answer to Life, The Universe, and Everything ... distinct from from; What is the Meaning of Life.
Things get a lil' hazy in the books, as whilst Deep Thought made the plans for the supercomputer Earth, that would solve the aforementioned question in ten million years, the Vogons, under the orders of Gag Halfrunt, destroyed it to make a hyperspace bypass? (_something similar a Whatchamacallit_) ... to which it was later revealed that part of the Earth supercomputer was compromised by the blimming Golgafrinchans, (_pronounced ANC supporter_), whose arrival wiped out the population of humans on the planet ... and clearly they didn't live happily ever after after that , sooooo ... based on the introduction of these variables, and excluding the "wipeout" ... the answer would be; Whatever you would like it to be, (_a theme popularly adopted by South African politicians _)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (26/6/22)

1.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Munro31 (26/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interesting question ...
> The *Ultimate* Question is; What is the Ultimate Answer to Life, The Universe, and Everything ... distinct from from; What is the Meaning of Life.
> Things get a lil' hazy in the books, as whilst Deep Thought made the plans for the supercomputer Earth, that would solve the aforementioned question in ten million years, the Vogons, under the orders of Gag Halfrunt, destroyed it to make a hyperspace bypass? (_something similar a Whatchamacallit_) ... to which it was later revealed that part of the Earth supercomputer was compromised by the blimming Golgafrinchans, (_pronounced ANC supporter_), whose arrival wiped out the population of humans on the planet ... and clearly they didn't live happily ever after after that , sooooo ... based on the introduction of these variables, and excluding the "wipeout" ... the answer would be; Whatever you would like it to be, (_a theme popularly adopted by South African politicians _)


My "truth" and your "truth" is variables of the actual truth

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie (26/6/22)

My wiskunde is darem nog OK haha na soveel jare

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/6/22)

Zuma had the answer taped

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (26/6/22)

Resistance said:


> 1.


No 4kn wonder i got it wrong

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

